# AIR FRYER  whachagot !!



## Hawging It (Dec 12, 2020)

I have had the old school  NUWAVE for about three years.  It works great! Just can’t cook as many large things like all that are on the market and infomercials today. Whachagot!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 12, 2020)

It's been so long I really can't recall how many months it's been since the AF-360 has been sitting on the kitchen counter. I can't recall ever cooking anything in it either. RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2020)

We have 2 of them. I have the original seen on tv air fryer & the Emeril 360xl, we use them both all the time. I have them both out on our screened in patio, along with a CS 36” flat top. The little one we use for a small cook, but the Emeril 360xl is big enough to cook just about anything, and with way less electricity than the oven in the house. I heard they are on sale now all over the place!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 12, 2020)

I hardly ever use my Kitchen oven any more . Use my 360 almost everyday .


----------



## Steve H (Dec 12, 2020)

Airfryer 360. Gonna use it tonight for pork tenderloins on the rotisserie. Really like mine.


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 12, 2020)

Had a Cuisinart TOB-260N1 but gave to daughter and replaced with a Breville BOV900BSS Smart Oven Air ... loving it so far. Gets a LOT of use.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 12, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Airfryer 360. Gonna use it tonight for pork tenderloins on the rotisserie


They come out great in there . I guessing you've done them already . I just tied 2 together . 






Did a small batch of eye round jerky yesterday . Dehydrate at 160 . Took about 3 hours .


----------



## Munson (Dec 12, 2020)

We have a Cosori Max XL and have been impressed with it.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 12, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> We have 2 of them. I have the original seen on tv air fryer & the Emeril 360xl, we use them both all the time. I have them both out on our screened in patio, along with a CS 36” flat top. The little one we use for a small cook, but the Emeril 360xl is big enough to cook just about anything, and with way less electricity than the oven in the house. I heard they are on sale now all over the place!
> Al


Thanks Al. Will check it out


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 12, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> They come out great in there . I guessing you've done them already . I just tied 2 together .
> View attachment 474848
> 
> Did a small batch of eye round jerky yesterday . Dehydrate at 160 . Took about 3 hours .
> View attachment 474849


Dang looks great! Gotta get me one!


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 12, 2020)

Munson said:


> We have a Cosori Max XL and have been impressed with it.


I’ll check it out thanks


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 12, 2020)

360 - first one went about 330 some days, fan went out. ( still works as oven). Warranty only 90 days. Bought another and trying again. Doing potato wedges and chicken thighs tonight. Would have liked to try the XL but won't fit under our cabinet.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 12, 2020)

Just took the Emeril 360XL  out of the box today figuring on using it for something tomorrow


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 12, 2020)

Just took my new 360 XL for it's second run tonight...  did homemade Italian sausage and fries...  worked great...  It does take a little longer to do the fries ...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 12, 2020)

We use the heck outta our 360...0 problems


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 12, 2020)

We have a Power XL Vortex 7 Qt.  I had barely started doing research and my Son got one for Wedding and loves it.  It went on sale for $65 at Target so I grabbed it.  While it is a basket type not a shelf type it works great.  Having been unfamiliar with these before, we were pleasantly surprised.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 12, 2020)

Mine sits in the shop and gets used lots tempering knives, curing acrylic resin to stabilize wood, and for kydex!!!  Some day I’ll have a true heat treat oven.......


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2020)

Everybody must know by now how much I love & use my #360:
My favorites are:
Sausage (Fresh or Smoked)
Fish (Breaded)
Chicken Parts (Prefer Naked)
Fries---All Kinds
Pizza
Dogs

I also have my first one---The little round Black Thing----I use it when I have small batches of something to do, like 5 or less sausages or Dogs.

If you're just starting out, check my Step by Step index for Temps & Times & Settings for many things.

Bear


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 15, 2020)

Read some reviews online about  the XL 360.  The reviews I saw were not very good. Leaks oil when using the rotisserie . Leaks oil when cooking other things like bacon. Couple of them caught fire when turned off. Any of you had this issue? Kinda scaring me away.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 15, 2020)

Our new oven has a built in air fryer. I've used it once and didn't like the way the tots turned out. It'll take a few more tries to get right. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Read some reviews online about  the XL 360.  The reviews I saw were not very good. Leaks oil when using the rotisserie . Leaks oil when cooking other things like bacon. Couple of them caught fire when turned off. Any of you had this issue? Kinda scaring me away.




My #360 sits on the counter top, to the left of out Kitchen Stove.
I only plug it in when I want to use it, and unplug it as soon as I turn it off.
I don't use the Rotisserie, for a number of reasons.
When I use it, I pull it front to the front edge of my counter top.
When not in use, after it has cooled, I push it back.
Sometimes when I pull it front there is a little puddle of oil on the counter, anywhere between 1/2" and 2" in diameter. We just wipe it up. One of these days I gotta look closer at where it's coming from, but I suspect it runs down the back wall of the unit & down onto the counter, because the Drip plate is alway in place, and never gets much drippings, due to the Baking Pan being in place above it.

BTW: a couple months ago I bought 6 new Fire extinguishers & put them in strategic positions, including in the kitchen.

Bear


----------



## tx0303 (Dec 21, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Read some reviews online about  the XL 360.  The reviews I saw were not very good. Leaks oil when using the rotisserie . Leaks oil when cooking other things like bacon. Couple of them caught fire when turned off. Any of you had this issue? Kinda scaring me away.


Same here, I was worried about the bad reviews. Ended up getting a Cosori brand fryer.


----------

